# Safari Zone?



## Pixel Chinchill (Sep 14, 2015)

The Safari Zone looks like a lot of fun but it seems a bit messy atm. It is still being used from what I could see but I don't know who's 'in charge' so to speak. The moderator for that area hasn't been online since 2012 and similarly there haven't been any events for it since around that time. I don't think it needs a whole spruce up just a bit of a tidy really. 

Am I just missing something or does anyone else agree?


----------



## Negrek (Sep 14, 2015)

There's really no one in charge at the moment. If you'd be interested in sprucing it up and making it more organized, I don't think anyone would mind. Perhaps talk to Squornshellous Beta about it; as far as I'm aware, she's been one of the people most consistently active in the game.


----------



## Pixel Chinchill (Sep 15, 2015)

I mean - I was moreso asking about who was going to mod the place and such. I am interested in sprucing it up and talking with others about ideas for events, maybe even 'crossovers' with asb (i.e. events where trainers go to a certain area and can maybe catch one pokemon for their asb teams). But there's only so much anyone can do to tidy it up and such without mod abilities, I think.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm not quite clear on what you want to do--just close old threads, make some new stickies? Completely re-write the rules? Give me a better idea of what you have in mind, and I can give you the powers to make it happen.

Do make sure Squornshellous Beta's on board with whatever you're proposing, though. She's pretty much running the show, so I wouldn't want you messing with stuff without her go-ahead. If she wants to help out with the revamp as well, she can have a mod position, too.


----------

